# "catano" com perdao!



## galiza

Bom dia

A estas horas da manha já estou gaiteira e gostava de saber jeitos formais e informais de referirse aos órgao genital feminino em português. Sei o pouco séria que parece a pergunta mas é muito a sério porque no dicionário só posso atopar palavras científicas (vagina) que nao podem ser usadas em todos os contextos, claro!

 Um beijo

O Instituto da Língua Galega (aaaaaaaaaag) registou 73 formas galegas de nomeá-lo, nao necessito tantas! Eles sao uns "profisionais" (da língua!!) hehehehehehe


----------



## Vanda

Galiza,

São tantos...Cuidado, tem muitos nomes chulos! 
 Veja aqui uma lista enooorme. Vou contar para o seu pai as coisas que você anda lendo.


----------



## galiza

Olá Vandinha

Obrigadíssima pela sua inestivável ajuda. Desculpe mas nao sei a que se refere com "nomes chulos" (chatos??)


----------



## Vanda

chulos- vulgares, rudes, grosseiros, baixos


----------



## galiza

Desculpe, já li em wikipedia o que é "chulo" :informal e não adequados com os "bons costumes" e até imoral do ponto-de-vista de algumas religiões. Eu nao sabia se pensar neste sentido ou no sentido espanhol de chulo ("fixe" nuns contextos e proxeneta noutros)


----------



## galiza

Dos nomes mais usados: _buceta_, _vagina_, _vulva_, _xana_, _xoxota_, _piriquita_, _xereca_, _xavasca_, _pixuranga_ e _perseguida, quais podem ser empregues sem conotaçao sexual? Qual é o nome infantil?_
 
_Por exemplo o nome mais usado na Galiza é "cona" mas quando falas com as crianças NUNCA disses "cona" (porque é muito vulgar e tem carga sexual) mas "parrochinha", "pachochinha"..._ 
 
"Cona" também é usado cuando as pessoas se zangam, se magoam... "cona!" (acho que igual que "catano!" em Portugal)


----------



## Outsider

"Catano" nunca ouvi. "Cona"  é como na Galiza, não se diz em frente de crianças. Um nome infantil para a dita cuja que conheço é "chichi" (masc.) Veja também:

Brazilian slang resources
Dicionário aberto de calão e expressões idiomáticas


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Respeito do termo "Banguela", e relacionados, lembrei-me de um conto do Eduardo Galeano, maravilhoso autor do Uruguai, chamdo "El Miedo"
http://www.internetika.com.ar/cafepoesia/elamor.htmhttp://cbreve.galeon.com/autores/galeano.htm
Excelente. Espero que gostem.

Eu uso com a minha filha (5 anos) o termo "cola" ou "colita" para me referir à vagina, mas é um pouco ambíguo. Antes usava "Vagina" mesmo, mas acho um pouco técnico demais... Sei lá.


----------



## galiza

Ui Vanda que mal! Só me manda uma listagem de 63 páginas!! 

Muito obrigada por enviar-me a lista da wikipédia, consultareina tendo em conta que na maioria dos casos sao termos idiolectais, contrastarei com os nomes galegos... 

Obrigadíssima por me dizer o nome infantil é muito importante para nao incomodar ninguém porque muita vez conhecer mais a língua do que a cultura dá problemas graves... 

Um beijo


----------



## galiza

Obrigada Lucia

Nao tinha ouvido nunca "cola" , é termo seu carinhoso ou é comum dizer para as crianças "cola"?"perereca" e "xoxota" também sao termos infantís em Portugal? Ouviram alguma vez "perrechinha", "pachochinha", "parrochnha"...?

Obrigada


----------



## galiza

Outsider,

Eu ouvi muita vez às pessoas dizer "catano!" quando elas se zangam e expressoes tipo "ser do catano´": "é um _______ do catano!" Nunca ouviu? Ouve-se "cona" em Portugal?? Que bom isso é que nunca ouvi!!! Com o mesmo sentido que na Galiza??? Que bom!

Obri


----------



## Outsider

galiza said:
			
		

> "perereca" e "xoxota" também sao termos infantís em Portugal? Ouviram alguma vez "perrechinha", "pachochinha", "parrochnha"...?


Nunca as ouvi, mas nestas coisas há muita variação...



			
				galiza said:
			
		

> Eu ouvi muita vez às pessoas dizer "catano!" quando elas se zangam e expressoes tipo "ser do catano´": "é um _______ do catano!" Nunca ouviu?


Não, nunca, mas pode ser usado em algumas regiões.



			
				galiza said:
			
		

> Ouve-se "cona" em Portugal?? Que bom isso é que nunca ouvi!!! Com o mesmo sentido que na Galiza??? Que bom!


Diz-se "cona" em Portugal, mas não tenho a certeza se é com o mesmo sentido. Nós só usamos esta palavra em sentido literal. Não é como _coño_ em espanhol, que também serve de interjeição!

Mais informações aqui.


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Sou francesa vivendo no Brasil. A palavra mais indicada aqui para crianças é: "perereca". Todas minhas amigas usam para suas filhas. A mulherada usa mais "xaninha" e os homens "bucetão". Quanto a" catano", NUNCA ouvi dizer isso em Portugal e olha que vivi 9 anos em Lisboa !!!


----------



## Graciliano Ramos

Engraçado o tópico. O mais engraçado é saber a quantidade de nomes dados à vagina. Nenhum outro membro do corpo humano possui tantos nomes e apelidos. É o tabú. 

Bom, pra crianças vc pode falar _perereca_ ou piriquita q são os mais adequados.

Outros apelido dado, principalmente nos suburbios do Rio, é "pepita".


----------



## moura

Uma amiga minha referia-a sempre como a "rosinha". Mas nunca mais ouvi ninguém chamá-la assim.


----------



## Outsider

Graciliano Ramos said:
			
		

> Engraçado o tópico. O mais engraçado é saber a quantidade de nomes dados à vagina. Nenhum outro membro do corpo humano possui tantos nomes e apelidos. É o tabú.


Há mais um órgão com pelo menos tantos nomes.


----------



## moura

Desculpem a insistência...é que me lembrei de outro. Glup, lá vai, nunca pensei escrever isto publicamente: pachacha.  Também o ouvi a uma amiga minha com uma forte vertente cómica e uma vez ela fez uma canção e tudo D só de me lembrar)


----------

